# Canadian Arrow Holder



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Gotta like that one... eh?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wait up, wait untill all the bashers from Starbucks come on in here eh?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Are you still riding the buzz from that arrow holder? lol That is awesome. I'm a Tim's addict myself.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Large Octa/Octa

that would keep me awake for a week..

G


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have the same one only in stainless steel


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice eh?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Robb771 said:


> I have the same one only in stainless steel


I can't wait till they come out with a carbon version!


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

I have one of those in my shop too!! Gotta love Tim Hortons!!!! Bill


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to my local timmies (all three of them...) and asked if they had any more arrow holders in stock.... hmmm guess these went quick...


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

My kid likes StarBucks. I guess that makes him traitor. But I love Timmy Ho's. From one coast to the other, my coffee tastes the same. 

Not bad, eh?


----------

